# Link auf datei auf dem PC in Tabelle öffnet sich nicht



## icke79 (16. Januar 2019)

Hallo,

Ich mal wieder.. hab noch ein kleines Problem.
Ich habe einen link in meiner Datenbank (c:\xampp\htdocs\Spectra\Ethanol.jpg)(das der dsatz[$link] und will diesen als Hyperlink ausgeben, dass die Datei geöffnet wird, wenn ich auf den Link klicke.

Also Ausgabe (in eine Tabelle) habe ich

echo "<tr>";

    echo "<td>" . $dsatz["ID"] . "</td>";
    echo  "<td>" . $dsatz["Name"] . "</td>";
    echo  "<td>" . $dsatz["CAS_Number"] . "</td>";
    echo  "<td>" . $dsatz["mz1"] . "</td>";
    echo  "<td>" . $dsatz["mz2"] . "</td>";
    echo  "<td>" . $dsatz["mz3"] . "</td>";
    echo  "<td>" . $dsatz["mz4"] . "</td>";
    echo  "<td>" . $dsatz["mz5"] . "</td>";
*echo "<td>" .'<a href="' . $dsatz["Link"] . '" target="_blank">Spectra</a>'. "</td>";*

    echo "</tr>";

Wenn ich mit dem Mauszeiger auf den Link gehe, zeigt er als Ziel an
file:///c:/xampp/.../ethanol.jpg
bei einem anderen Link habe ich die suchmaske angegeben (als Ziel wird angezeigt http://localhost/.../suchmaske.htm)

Das Problem ist, wenn ich auf den Link klicke, öffnet sich die Datei nicht. Wenn ich auf den Link zur Suchmaske gehe, funktioniert es.
Wenn ich die Adresse des Links kopiere und manuell in den Browser eingebe, öffnet er ohne Probleme das Bild. 

Hat irgendwer eine Idee, was das Problem sein könnte?


----------



## basti1012 (16. Januar 2019)

Was soll das den darstellen ?

```
echo "<td>" .'<a href="' . $dsatz["Link"] . '" target="_blank">Spectra</a>'. "</td>";
```

sollen die punkte und kommers zwischen td und a da nicht weg ?
also so ungefähr

```
echo '<td><a href="'.$dsatz["Link"].'" target="_blank">Spectra</a></td>';
```


----------



## Technipion (16. Januar 2019)

Ich muss jetzt aber auch mal fragen, was das hier soll:


icke79 hat gesagt.:


> Wenn ich mit dem Mauszeiger auf den Link gehe, zeigt er als Ziel an
> file:///c:/xampp/.../ethanol.jpg


Wieso willst du denn einen Link auf eine lokale Datei einbinden, wo du ja scheinbar sogar einen Server auf dem Rechner laufen hast?

Oder liegt hier ein simples Missverständnis vor, und du wolltest statt C:/xampp/.../ethanol.jpg eigentlich http://localhost/ethanol.jpg adressieren?
Wenn die Datei ethanol.jpg im gleichen Ordner wie deine HTML-Datei liegt, würde ich als Link ganz einfach nur auf "ethanol.jpg" verweisen, also relative Links benutzen...

Gruß Technipion


----------



## icke79 (16. Januar 2019)

Das ganze ist für die Vorbereitung einer Datenbank im Intranet. Da haben wir spektren, welche auf de server abgelegt werden. Da dachte ich, ich müsste es so regeln. Wird es später dann so sein,  dass sie trotzde über "http" "verlinkt" werden?


----------



## icke79 (16. Januar 2019)

basti1012 hat gesagt.:


> Was soll das den darstellen ?
> 
> ```
> echo "<td>" .'<a href="' . $dsatz["Link"] . '" target="_blank">Spectra</a>'. "</td>";
> ...



Wenn ich wieder am passenden PC bin, teste ich das mal. Der Link wird so aber richtig angezeogt.


----------



## Sempervivum (16. Januar 2019)

> Wird es später dann so sein, dass sie trotzdem über "http" "verlinkt" werden?


Dieser Weg ist immer möglich, ich vermute jedoch stark, dass er weniger angebracht ist. Lies dir dies mal durch über die verschiedenen Möglichkeiten, Dateien in HTML zu referenzieren:
HTML/Tutorials/Links/Referenzieren in HTML – SELFHTML-Wiki
In den meisten Fällen ist die relative Adressierung vorteilhaft.


----------

